# lamina flow engine liquid piston



## deatharena89 (Jan 6, 2010)

hello everyone i have made a lamina flow engine using very simple materials like aluminium pipe,two rubber corks,water as piston,a transparent tube in which the liquid oscillates and a clip to hold the tube....i hope you all like it.... ;D

i love to make engines in a simple way.... 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRmFRRK2ykw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRmFRRK2ykw[/ame]


----------



## ariz (Jan 9, 2010)

ehmm... not just what I could have called an engine, but interesting anyway

what is that causes the piston (well, the water  ) to oscillate?


----------



## deatharena89 (Jan 10, 2010)

ariz  said:
			
		

> ehmm... not just what I could have called an engine, but interesting anyway
> 
> what is that causes the piston (well, the water  ) to oscillate?


it is called as lamina flow engine,the regenerator stack(steel wool) is placed inside the aluminium pipe when it is heated the thermal lag increases and it gives an oscillating movement to the piston.the piston can either be graphite,liquid,aluminium,brass etc.the only thing is the piston should give a smooth movement inside the cylinder.....the place where we heat is the hot junction and the place where the piston oscillates is the cold junction....


----------

